# Rides from Moorpark area?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I will be moving from the Central Sierra ( Fresno area ) to Moorpark in 6 weeks. 

Looking at the Google Earth program, the roads up the mountains out of there to the North look amazing. I guess that's the Topa Range and the Santa Ynez Mountains? ...I was wondering if there is a local racing club in Moorpark or some scheduled rides out of that area? I am used to training 300-350 miles or 15 hours a week. Looks fun.

Matt P.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the area, Matt!

You won't find as much riding in the Topa Topa Range as you may have thought. They're mostly National Wilderness, so the roads are mostly closed to vehicles of any kind. Hwy. 33 out of Ojai can be ridden, going basically straight up to 6000'. There's plenty of mountain riding, though. The Sanata Monica Mountains, to the south of Thousand Oaks offers excellent riding. Good riding can be found immediately to the west and north of Moorpark in Somis, Fillmore, Santa Paula. 

A nice long loop for you would be out to Ventura, up to Ojai, and back through Santa Paula and Fillmore.

I'm not aware of any clubs in Moorpark. Conejo Valley Cyclists ride from the BofA at the Oaks Mall in Thousand Oaks. This is a popular club of "all-rounders". Typical Saturday rides are 3-4 hours in the Santa Monica Mountains. http://www.cvcbike.org/

Also riding out of Thousand Oaks is the Amgen cycling club. This club is mostly comprised of Amgen employees, but in the past they allowed outside members also. They have an active racing program, so you might find riders who like to put in the kind of miles you mentioned. http://www.velogen.org/

There is also an active club in Ventura. I think it's called Channel Island Cycling Club. I don't know much about them, but have seen them at centuries. http://www.cibike.org/

Oh, yeah, there's a shop on Camarillo that has a racing program. They sponsor an informal crit on Wednesday evenings that can be fun.

You won't find as much riding in the Topa Topa Range as you may have thought. They're mostly National Wilderness, so the roads are mostly closed to vehicles of any kind. Hwy. 33 out of Ojai can be ridden, going basically straight up to 6000'.

HTH
JSR


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

You might try taking the train (there's a stop in Moorpark, although you can't get tickets there) to Santa Barbara and riding back, going through Carpinteria, Ventura and then either Santa Paula/Fillmore/Grimes Canyon or Oxnard/Camarillo/Santa Rosa Valley. I'd also second the Santa Paula/Ventura/Ojai/Santa Paula/etc loop; as I recall, Santa Paula to Santa Paula was about 55 miles, and you can easily add more miles/climbing to suit.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Sweet...I'll check it out*

Thanks for the Idea's Guys. I'd like to be able to ride right from my front door in Moorpark to save time and complexity. Those loops look great. I'll check with the guys in Ventura too. I found a Road that's looks bike friendly going from Moorpark to Fillmore. I think I can use that as a good warm up. Any chance I can get to the Ocean from Moorpark? I have never ridden next to the big blue, since it's very far from here. 

I appreciate all the info.

Matt P.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

skygodmatt said:


> I found a Road that's looks bike friendly going from Moorpark to Fillmore. I think I can use that as a good warm up.


Going that way is bit tricky. The straight shot over Hwy. 23 is very narrow with quite a bit of traffic. There's a way to go over Balcom Canyon that's pretty exciting and not much traffic. It comes out on South Mountain Rd. between Santa Paula and Fillmore. The riding in the Fillmore area is very nice - quiet country roads among citrus orchards. 



skygodmatt said:


> Any chance I can get to the Ocean from Moorpark?


Absolutely! Head west on Hwy. 118 to Ventura (about 20 miles), then along the coast to Santa Barbara. This is the train route mentioned by Walrus, but it's also an easy out-and-back. Flat as a pancake the whole way, with inland hills as an option. Have coffee and oggle college girls in SB.

Alternatively, head west on Hwy 118 <10 miles to Lewis Rd, (Hwy 32, I think), then south about 10 miles to the PCH. Turn left for beautiful riding along the base of the Santa Monicas, with the ocean on your right. Return on one of many mountain roads to Thousand Oaks and Moorpark (look for Yerba Buena Rd and/or Mulholland Hwy on mapquest). Memorize this - it will probably become your bread and butter weekend ride!

JSR


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

As the man said, Hwy 23 (Grimes Cyn) is a bit hair-raising, even during the week, as it's the only real shortcut between Hwys 126 and 118 between Saticoy and Valencia, so there's considerable commuter traffic, in addition to the double gravel-haulers going to and from the gravel pit in the canyon. It is doable, and would be really mellow were it not for the traffic.

If you want to get to the ocean, my suggestion would be going south on Moorpark Rd from Tierra Rejada, down to Santa Rosa Valley Rd, which you can take all the way down to Camarillo, crossing Hwy 101, where it becomes Pleasant Valley Rd. It intersects with Lewis Rd, so you can follow JSR's recommendation for riding down to PCH, or follow Pleasant Valley past the Camarillo airport to where it crosses 5th St (Hwy 34) and follow that into Oxnard--it's a straight shot to the coast at Mandalay State Beach, and you can go up the coast to Ventura and wherever you feel like going from there, or you can make your way down the coast to Pt. Mugu and PCH. I suggested Santa Rosa Valley Rd as it's got _much_ wider shoulders than Hwy118 and the traffic is _much_ less aggressive. You will want to watch out on parts of Pleasant Valley and 5th St, as it passes through farmland and you'll have tractors and trucks to contend with, and not much of a shoulder. ...but, hey! I've done it, so anyone should be able to.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Very Nice.*

I know I am bringing a map for the first 2 weeks. 

I assume I can ride from work at Moorpark Community College to the Ocean. I'd like to be able to take those hills in back and stay off the flats with traffic. I am scanning a satellite photo to check it out but it looks difficult.

Those routes you guys suggested look awesome. As far as SB hotties, my fiance' would take my new Madone away if she knew I was looking so I'll keep my head down.

Matt


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Balcom---Fillmore--Santa Paula and back to Moorpark.*

That Balcom Canyon Rd. Looks good up to and around the Santa Paula Loop and back home to Moorpark. That's looks like a healthy ride. 

Matt


----------

